# Researching lawn tractor build



## bonewibb (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm headed in a similar direction. I found some plans for a lawn tractor in an old version of Mother Earth News that makes used of a VW Bug Transaxle. I'm thinking about following the same concept as you would for converting VW Bug but use 48 volt system. 

Working on figuring out the hydraulics at this point since I want to add front loader and back hoe based on plans from P.F. Engineering to lawn tractor in order to assist with converting crawl space to full basement.

First phase of remodel effort has been completed by adding 24 piers around house to help support existing foundation during the dig out process.


----------



## DMA (Jan 7, 2013)

What's the model of tractor?

And what is your budget?


----------



## KillahBee (May 30, 2016)

Wanted to bump this thread to see how you are coming along. I am hoping to get my project done asap so I can get to using it.

I have decided on going with a motor with a 1" shaft so I don't have to worry about adapting the motor to fit the pulley on the tractor.
ME1004 is the most popular, if you go onto ev album you will find plenty of people using it.
I am planning to use lithium and want at least 60 ah but will spend to get more if it's not too much more money.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Nevitt33 said:


> I've seen where people claim to have made conversions for *around $150,* which I can't seem to figure out at all. It looks like just a motor is going to cost me that, let alone batteries etc.


Now that is some funny stuff, I don't care who you are. 

I assume by now you have discovered by now the batteries alone will cost you 10 times that and have given up.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 21, 2015)

I think you are better of to start with an Elec-Trak tractor.
They can be fixed, parts are available, and they can be modernized with better more efficient controllers and chargers.
In the end when you consider the $$$ you will spend and the results you will get your better off repairing an Elec-Trak vs converting a gas powered lawn. Especially when you consider the attachment's available.


----------



## Brian Edmond (Jul 1, 2016)

Check this website out for plans and info how to convert a gas garden tractor to electric :- electrictractor.net


----------



## Brian Edmond (Jul 1, 2016)

Nevitt33 said:


> Hello all, I recently bought my first ev, a 2013 Chevy volt and realized how satisfying the move away from gas has been. Im a car guy and tinkerer at heart and thought a good way to get into this is to convert my 1984ish John Deere 160 hydro tractor to electric. It is a hydrostatic trans, which I'm guessing isn't a very efficient trans. I need about an hour of mowing time to do my yard and thought I would start here for advise.
> 
> Here is what I've gathered from the forum so far. It seems like everything I'm about to ask should be in a sticky, so I'm sorry if I've missed it.
> 
> ...


Check this website out for plans and info how to convert a gas garden tractor to electric :- electrictractor.net


----------



## Brian Edmond (Jul 1, 2016)

bonewibb said:


> I'm headed in a similar direction. I found some plans for a lawn tractor in an old version of Mother Earth News that makes used of a VW Bug Transaxle. I'm thinking about following the same concept as you would for converting VW Bug but use 48 volt system.
> 
> Working on figuring out the hydraulics at this point since I want to add front loader and back hoe based on plans from P.F. Engineering to lawn tractor in order to assist with converting crawl space to full basement.
> 
> First phase of remodel effort has been completed by adding 24 piers around house to help support existing foundation during the dig out process.


Check this website out for plans and info how to convert a gas garden tractor to electric :- electrictractor.net


----------

